# Epson SureColor P600 Photo black or Matte black?



## DeepGirl (Mar 21, 2016)

I use Neenah JetPro SS transfers on my Epson SureColor P600. However I haven't found anywhere which ink i better to use - whether Photo Black or Matte black.


----------



## Mr ParaDox (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi I have same printer and I always use Matte black for heat transfer printing. Also choose plain paper settings before printing your images


----------



## Swaham (May 7, 2018)

If you have glossy photo paper or satin/luster photo paper, use photo black. And for cotton fine art and matte inkjet media you can use Matte Black.

New Epson Printers automatically switch when you change paper settings and then proceed with printing.


----------

